# Solved: Bad_pool_header



## weowie (Nov 15, 2012)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8 Pro, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2450M CPU @ 2.50GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 8126 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 3000, -2020 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 453907 MB, Free - 310217 MB; D: Total - 17607 MB, Free - 2680 MB; E: Total - 5103 MB, Free - 2152 MB; H: Total - 953859 MB, Free - 532875 MB;
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard, 167C
Antivirus: Avira Desktop, Updated: Yes, On-Demand Scanner: Enabled

I upgraded to Windows 8 from Windows 7 Pro, and coincidentally started to get "BAD_POOL_HEADER" msg and the system reboots. Help!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I'd be suspicious of any security application at this early date in the life of Windows 8. Uninstall Avira and see if that helps any.

Have you checked for updated drivers on HP's web site?


----------



## weowie (Nov 15, 2012)

I concur with your suspicion because each time I try to uninstall Avira the system reboots after the same "BAD_POOL_HEADER" msg and the Avira web site admits that this product is not ready for Windows 8 (I now wish I'd found this out BEFORE the upgrade).

The problem now is that there doesn't seem to be a "safe" mode with Windows 8 to do more about this.

I have now configured Avira to do nothing so I can at least do some work but I'd really like to find a way to safely remove Avira from the system. Any ideas? I appreciate your help.... John


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Revo Uninstaller Free may help. However, *I do not know if the free version supports Windows 8* yet.


----------



## weowie (Nov 15, 2012)

I got into all sorts of strife and figured I'd call it a day and I have now reverted to Windows 7. I'll not load Windows 8 until I've confirmed that all my apps are supported.

Thanks for your help, I hope your time has not been completely wasted.

John


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

None of my time wasted; I like hearing about other people's troubles. 

Seriously, no problem (for me). I don't care for the idea of an "upgrade" install, much prefer a clean or "custom" install, but when an "upgrade" install is done I believe it would be prudent to uninstall any security application before the install. The reason is that security applications have to dig deep and entangle themselves in the "guts" of the system in order to try to ward off the ever more devious malware.

You're welcome.  May you have better luck next time with Windows 8.


----------

